# Jlevi SW | Project 135i: DER UBER 1



## [email protected] (Jul 15, 2006)

As some of you may know, Jon and I spent the past week in Munich on our second Euro Delivery in the past 4 months.

Along the way, we documented the experience and some teaser shots of the new car. As you can guess, the name for this project will be DER UBER 1. All I can say now is the theme and modifications will be entirely based on that name designation and the vehicle's color combo. You will have to wait until January for the full revealing as we document the entire project from start to finish.

In the meantime, enjoy the photos from our trip and join me in the 6-8 week anticipation of her arrival here in the states. We will be updating this thread with the project as soon as it arrives and the transformation begins. We hope you take the time to subscribe and follow along as we begin yet another journey!









_A little driver training and introduction before we head out to the car._



























_A quick sneak peek from above, I couldn't resist!_









_Descending the staircase to our new toy._


















_First thing to check is the mileage, apparently they reset this right before it enters the Welt. I was worried because I knew they put some miles on it at the factory to test the car, I didn't want mine to go through untested!_


















_Full interior introduction with our lovely assistant, Judith._














_Time to hit the road- headed to Prague for dinner and a few jaunts along the autobahn._




































_Stopped in Prague for an impromptu photoshoot near the Charles River Bridge. Unfortunately the photos did not come out too great as I was not having the 30 degree weather (California native  ) and was hurrying Jon up._

Hope you enjoy the photos, we'll have more as she arrives state side in January...stay tuned.


----------



## SJAPoc (Apr 14, 2007)

Very nice! Thanks for sharing


----------



## Jlevi SW (May 26, 2003)

Congrats Nick! Can't wait to build this one up! 


We've got big things planned for this car guys, so stay tuned as we accumulate the parts!
JL


----------



## Jimmeh (May 9, 2008)

I love what you did with your last car, can't wait to see what you do with this one!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Jlevi SW (May 26, 2003)

Thank you


----------



## Gig103 (Sep 10, 2007)

Cool! I like the pictures on the street; I should have taken more pictures of the car on the road.

I like the textured aluminum trim, too. It reminds me of my Audi, and adds a little more style to the interior IMO.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 15, 2006)

I agree about the trim, I was pleasantly surprised to see that it was textured. I thought I was getting the standard brushed trim that comes on the 3ers.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 15, 2006)

Car hasn't arrived off the boat yet but here is a small update for you guys:


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 15, 2006)

Had a chance to get the new wheels installed and took some photos. I apologize for the quality in advance, I am not photography major like Justin but I am very happy with how the wheels came out.

Here are the specifications:

*Wheels*
Vorsteiner V-302 
19x8.5 19x9.5 
Montego Blue Pockets
Dark Gunmetal Center
Flat Black Rivet Line
Gloss Black Lip

*Tires*
Nitto INVO 235/35/19 265/30/19

A big thank you to *Nitto Tires*, *Vorsteiner* and *Sonic Motorsports* for their support in completing this part of the build.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 15, 2006)

The car is fun out of the box but these just make it even more enjoyable 

Thank you to *Omar at Active Autowerke* and *Advanced Flow Engineering (aFe)* for their support!


----------



## jhall1957 (May 31, 2006)

Can you tell me something, what color is your interior? Red or one of the Tans? I really want something more of a "saddle" color but the tans look light. I can't really tell in your pictures. In one it looks tan and then in another it looks red.


----------



## Jlevi SW (May 26, 2003)

It's coral Red


----------



## Jlevi SW (May 26, 2003)

You can see some bright red leather in the bottom left of this photo:


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 15, 2006)

Update guys. Got the car back from the dealer with a new headlight, the headlight came in a week early!

Justin had a chance to stop by and take some photos. The car is filthy but it's a nice preview before we do a complete photoshoot.

I will be doing more updates when I get the remaining parts on the car but so far here is the list:

*-Vorsteiner V-302 3 Piece Forged Wheels
-NITTO INVO Tires
-KW V2 Coilover System
-aFe Dual Cone Air Intake
-Active Autowerke Blow Off Valve
-Bimmian Brushed Aluminum Pedal Set
-Bimmian Custom Euro Plate
-Bimmian Matte Black Shadow Emblems
-Jlevi SW E82 Matte Black Front Grills*


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 15, 2006)

Few updates guys. Had a chance to install some new toys:
-KW Variant 2 Coilover Suspension
-Riss Racing N54 Catless Polished Downpipes w/ O2 Simulator
-Active Autowerke Processor

Suspension all installed...sorry for the blurry photos.

























Underside of the car, no wonder she is so planted at high speeds. Had to remove the plastic paneling to get access to the downpipes.

















After comparing the new and old downpipes, the first thing I noticed was the *WEIGHT*. The new Riss Racing pipes were MUCH lighter than the factory parts. You can also see they are a freer flowing design with all of the necessary predrilling for the factory O2 sensors. These are the catless versions so an O2 simulator will be installed along with the AA processor to prevent any error codes.





















































































Some fun shots of the car, I was loving this DSLR! Here is the Active Autowerke Processor. Not much to show after it's installed, the entire unit is contained within the ECU housing and you can run a USB cable to the engine bay for *on the fly* mapping. I will be uploading their DP/Exhaust map once the Riss Racing exhaust is installed.

























Stay tuned guys, should have some more toys later this week


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 15, 2006)

Had the guys over at *Sonic Motorsport* install the *Riss Racing Cat Back Exhaust*. The guys over at Riss did an amazing powdercoat for this exhaust so it blended with the overall theme.

The install was very straight forward, we just had to modify the hangers slightly to have it sit correctly with factory diffuser. I am very happy with the look and will do some videos for you all later on!


----------



## SJAPoc (Apr 14, 2007)

Great updates... Any word on how the car is performing with the various mods?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 15, 2006)

I will be doing a dyno on the car when I have the new map uploaded so we can see what it is all put together 

Still breaking in the exhaust so I will provide a full review and videos once she is all ready to go. We also have to upload a custom map to the Processor to take advantage of the intake, DPs and exhaust.

Had a chance to install the *Riss Racing Air Scoops* last night. The install was pretty straight forward, nothing you can't do at home in a spare 20 minutes. I chose to go with red to go with the Superman theme on the car. Enjoy!


























While the car was up, I shot a close up of the rear *KW V2 Coilovers*.








And some more shots of the exhaust...








Here is the connection between the Riss Racing Exhaust and Riss Racing Catless DPs. I decided against the powdercoat on the DPs because they are well hidden.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 15, 2006)

Did a small mod today, installed a set of *Bimmian Smoked LED Sidemarker Housings*.

The nice thing about these is that they have 3 individual LEDs that face the front, side and rear of the car so they illuminate in all directions, not just to the side.

We also made a DIY that will be on our Installation Resources Section later.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 15, 2006)

Had a chance to change things up a bit. We'll do a full shoot soon, another rather large goodie is arriving next week


----------



## Jlevi SW (May 26, 2003)

Flawless fitment, as usual. This is without any real adjustment... we just bolted it up... and it fit, even though there's a lot of play on the shocks. We hadn't even put on the rubber stoppers or the hood latch yet. Pretty impressive.








































































































​
Nick and I noticed that this hood really goes above and beyond. Vorsteiner's stuff always fits perfectly, but on this hood, it really is an OEM hood, but made out of carbon fiber. I mean, to every single detail. The shock mount is 100% like OEM. The clips for the windshield wiper wires (to keep them routed cleanly) bolt up directly with little notches. The hood is seriously perfect. We couldn't be happier.

The hood is being painted as we speak so expect completed photos tomorrow.

Thanks for looking
JL


----------

